# Slightly OT - MTH introduces 0 scale British outline



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Those of you interested in British outline 0 scale will be pleased to note that MTH are now producing a range of hi-rail and scale LMS 'Duchess/City' Class locomotives with the full MTH works...should be fantastic if the others are anything to go by!

Read - http://www.mth-railking.com/list.asp?search=name&qwest=0&muun=princess 

Enjoy!

tac
www.ovgrs.org

PS - note that British 0 scale is 1/43rd - NOT 1/48th. This is why 99% of the world's die-cast model cars are ALSO 1/43rd scale, BTW - a direct copy from the original Dinky Toys made by Meccano to go with the Hornby 0 gauge stuff.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Be neat if they brought that out in 1/32nd scale.


----------

